# Roland CutStudio Plug in for CorelDRAW X5



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If any of you are using Roland CutStudio with CorelDRAW X5 the plug in is posted on the Japan site, here is the link cutting

CW


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I am getting an error when trying to download or install.

Frank


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What is the error?
There are several files on this page, make sure you are going to the Roland CutStudio Plug-in for CorelDRAW Ver1.20 and the window should look like the sample I have attached.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks soooo much Corel Whisperer! Just what I was looking for! I bow to you


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You are worthy! LOL 

You're welcome! I have been checking the site every few weeks waiting for it to be available.


----------



## spoony (May 16, 2010)

hello newbie here i,m also trying to get cut studio to work with x5 but cant, I've downloaded the updates from the roland site it says installation successful be now I'm stuck what to do next to get the plug in icon on to corel the read me file talks about putting it into macros from the command list but mine doesn't have 1 it does have a specific plug in folder but that doesn't seem to do anything please could someone who has cut studio running with x5 tell me how they did it while I've still got some hair on my head i haven't ripped out yet


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If while in Corel you go to Tools and Customization then Commands, change File to Macros does it list anything in the box below on the menu? (Calendar wizard, color wizard…)
If it doesn’t you are running a version on Corel that doesn’t contain the option to run Macros, you would need to contact Corel to see if there is something they can send you or you can down load to correct this. 
Some version of Corel didn’t contain all the functions as the Corel Suite, which is why they were less expensive. 
CW


----------



## spoony (May 16, 2010)

no it doesn't contain macros, maybe its because its the home + student edition me being cheap again spent all my money on a shiny new GX-24. thanks for the help.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You can still copy and paste them into CutStudio.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

spoony said:


> hello newbie here i,m also trying to get cut studio to work with x5 but cant, I've downloaded the updates from the roland site it says installation successful be now I'm stuck what to do next to get the plug in icon on to corel the read me file talks about putting it into macros from the command list but mine doesn't have 1 it does have a specific plug in folder but that doesn't seem to do anything please could someone who has cut studio running with x5 tell me how they did it while I've still got some hair on my head i haven't ripped out yet


Once the plug in is down loaded it must be copied into the following folder C:\Program Files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5\Draw\GMS on your system. Then start CorelDRAW and use the following instructions:

1. Start CorelDRAW and open a new document.

2. From the Tools menu, click Customization.
The Options window opens.

3. Click Customization, and then click Commands from the submenu.

4. From the Commands pull-down menu, choose Macros.
The macro information is displayed.

5. From the macro list, select CutStudioPlugIn.ExecuteCutStudio.CutStudio, and drag and drop it on the toolbar.
If the macro is dragged and dropped on a location other than the existing toolbar, a toolbar for Roland CutStudio CorelDRAW Plug-in is created.

6. Click OK to close the Options window.


----------



## fishinnutt (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried the above and I still get the message _cst_.tmp has a bad format. If people are able to make the Cut Studion pugin work properly in X5 I would love to know what is wrong on my end?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you try downloading the update from Rolands site? Both the program and the plug in. cutting


----------



## fishinnutt (Dec 26, 2011)

I just tried the plugin that was in this thread ver 1.20 I do believe. I will download the program and plugin from Rolands site and see how that goes.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

also download and run the 1.40 updater for cut studio, if you haven't already.


----------



## euro (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you Very much Corel Whisperer, for this helpful thread. 

~ Evros (CorelXpert)


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

euro said:


> Thank you Very much Corel Whisperer, for this helpful thread.
> 
> ~ Evros (CorelXpert)


You're welcome!


----------



## Kyne (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for helping them, in turn you have helped me, thanks


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks for the info. I've updated cutstudio and corel will send an image to cutstudio. Does anyone know how to get around when part of the image overlaps? I have a logo with text in it and when it goes to Cutstudio the letters get cut up by part of the image (see pic). I tried converting it to a bitmap but it ends up with fuzzy lines. Any suggestions?

Thanks

Eric


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

select the letters that are overlapped ad the item overlapping them and use the simplify tool. You could also weld them to get the same result 


Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you for the tips scuba Steve - I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I got my cut studio in my corel draw x5. Now where can I go to get exactly the steps to bring a design or even a eps into my corel draw and then over to my cut studio. last time I did this the design or image or whatever you want to call it was huge when i bought it into cut studio. Also what formats can be brought into corel draw,also it ask me if i want to bring it in as editable or >> i can remember what the other choice was. I have already made my fox design into a vector with another program, my cut studio is in my corel drawx5. All i want to know is how to get eps, into my corel drawx5 , the steps I need to do when I get it in there, the steps to get into cut studio,and steps into my cut studio over to my roland gx-24 to cut the design out. a fox, a word or name, a Letter, basketball, can someone please send me to the place to help me, or can someone here help me,I am so frustrated. Thank you in advance. Ann


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Wrightdesign said:


> I got my cut studio in my corel draw x5. Now where can I go to get exactly the steps to bring a design or even a eps into my corel draw and then over to my cut studio. last time I did this the design or image or whatever you want to call it was huge when i bought it into cut studio. Also what formats can be brought into corel draw,also it ask me if i want to bring it in as editable or >> i can remember what the other choice was. I have already made my fox design into a vector with another program, my cut studio is in my corel drawx5. All i want to know is how to get eps, into my corel drawx5 , the steps I need to do when I get it in there, the steps to get into cut studio,and steps into my cut studio over to my roland gx-24 to cut the design out. a fox, a word or name, a Letter, basketball, can someone please send me to the place to help me, or can someone here help me,I am so frustrated. Thank you in advance. Ann


 Did you look at the online manual that came with the CutStudio!? It has all the step by step you need. YOu can also take the trace fine into CutStuido without taking it into Corel. CutStudio can be opened on its own without Corel.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

So do I make a name in Corel Draw x5 and I make them touch ea other and then I weld them together. Then I bring them (import them or just open )and click on them into Cut studio. after they get into cut studio do I draw a box around them and put them in the lower left corner of the cut studio screen on my putter, how do i get it to cut it?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Go to the top of the menu and select Cutting.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW! Thank all of yall. I hope Mine has it all because I really stink at trying to get updates on my putter. Why can't it just upload the updates when you click on open and it do itself..
It shows I have cut studio in my corel drawx5 but I am not sure how to get my design over to my cutter to cut it out. It seems so large in when i open up cut studio from corel drawx5. 

Does anyone know where I can go and upload the design I want to show you I am trying to get into my corel draw x5 and then to my cut studio?

Thanks in advance. wrightdesign


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

Corel Whisper, I will thank you and try to get it to work without going into corel draw. wrightdesign


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Whatever size it is in Corel it will be the same size when you send it to CutStudio. In Corel click on the CutStudio link and it will inport the design in to CutStudio for you. Once in CutStudio select To Fit and you will see the complete design. Click on Cutting to send to the cutter. I really think you should look at the online manual that came with CutStudio it has step by step of what you need to do.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I got some words to cut out in my cut studio. I just got to learn about my corel draw x5 or mtc and get my fox in these programs to cut out to put on a shirt for my grandkids.
I am wondering if I draw a fox head and scan it or import it into my corel draw ,then do i select it , convert to curves and then export or click on the cut studio button in my corel draw x5 program and it goes into cut studio and select to fit and press cutting and it cuts it in my roland gx-24 . I will try it. I hope this works. if not back to figuring out how to get my fox head to work in corel draw and cut. thanks for all your help.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

After you scan it in you will need to trace it then it can be set to the cutter and cut.


----------

